

Remember Truemors? NowPublic has bought it. - dmz
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/07/nowpublic-buys.html

======
vaksel
Seems like truemors site isn't working. But 5 to 10 employees? You gotta be
kidding me. This is probably a deal for them to get Kawasaki on their board to
be able to get venture capital.

"Hey guys buy my crappy start up for 10-20 grand, so I can get back my
investment of $12,000 that I paid to register those 500 domains, and I'll join
your board so you can tell VCs you have the great Kawasaki on your board and
get money!"

~~~
Frocer
Sounds like a great strategy to me

------
coglethorpe
Guy Kawasaki's biography should be titled "Falling Ass-Backwards Into Money."

------
brm
I think the most interesting thing is the huge press push around such a tiny
acquisition. If nothing else Kawasaki is really good at getting publicity for
really mediocre sites

------
Mistone
"remember truemors?" "no"

none the less - quick turnaround and maybe a 2-3x return for Guy and crew, not
bad at all.

------
helveticaman
Isn't this his first successful startup?

~~~
jwesley
Successful - that's cute.

